#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  MagiÃÂ¢k isn't real.. Why do so many believe.

## TheMystic10

Hello. I would like to know why the occult and it's lies started and why people believe in it. Thanks.

As a motivator to people that may not be happy with their lives I had some ideas to share. If you do read. Please read everything.
This is also targeted to those seeking witchcraft as a way to get what they want. Also to people who believe in vampires or that they are a vampire witch etc etc. But I think most people may just be curious about witchcraft and the sort. And the answer is no.

My own belief is that some people are born with a chemical imbalance of Monoamine and Dopamine in the brain and look for anything that can make them feel like they are different than others because they are really just depressed, lonely, or want more attention in their life.

Or the biggest factor which can affect anyone...The feeling that the mind is a far more powerful tool than people realize? Is that right? After all...The mind does control everything. For example...You do not see with your eyes. But with your mind... Stuff like that? If you had a Dopamine or Monoamine imbalance you might say something like this. Yes this is true. But just by thinking or believing something can not make it really happen. Sure there are functions that meditation can activate in the mind but these functions do not affect anyone but yourself.

For example. Try closing your eyes and feel your heart beating with your left hand.. feel it.. beating blood throughout your body. Concentrate and breathe and really feel the blood flowing through your body then hold your right hand up palm facing forward and concentrate on feeling the blood flow into your right hand and into your fingers. Your blood going through your hand being pumped from your heart and feel your fingers expanding and the sockets in in-between your fingers filling with blood and slowly start to feel your hand and fingers grow..

This is successfully using your brain to signal your body into performing a command. As such is the power of the mind. For example, when YOU ARE SCARED YOUR MIND SIGNALS YOUR ADRENAL GLANDS TO RELEASE ADRENALINE INTO YOUR SYSTEM. This is automatic.

I think that understanding the human body and it's capabilities could make someone much happier, healthier, and finally fill that hole inside their gut that they have been looking to fill. Instead of searching and searching for some fantasy answer... Why not use what you have so far. And improve on it. You can accomplish anything if you set your mind to it. But you have to do it yourself. No one else. And no magical spell will do it for you. If you want something or someone you have to go out and get it. And if you fail so what! I guarantee you would feel much better than if you just never tried at all.

After all... we are just living creatures on this earth. But we have something no other living creature has and that is our smarts. Our knowledge. Our way of thinking. Our ability to accomplish great things. The best thing to do would be to understand. What is reality.. And what is fantasy. And just separate them from each other. Separate them and realize something. That you have to work for what you want. Because if you can't learn to be responsible now. It's going to be with you for the rest of your life. You have to motivate yourself. Or else it will never come to you. Be your own person and stop looking toward others for the easy way because there is no easy way. And if truly. If you truly cannot do this. If you always feel down and don't know what to do and can't bring yourself to keep your mind on track. You may suffer from common anxiety. But guess what, bad ass doctors that studied and researched and dedicated their lives to helping people have created so many medications and ways to help people with diseases or disabilities.. And with one small pill you can cure your anxiety and breathe and be fine. Anxiety is a very very common illness that can be acquired or passed on in genes. You can look for anxiety medication or go to a doctor and he/she will prescribe you him/her self. When I see stuff like this... People claiming to be able to do the supernatural etc. I look at it as a cry for help. I mean it is one thing to just do research and stuff like that. But another to believe you can do stuff that you can't. Like make someone love you by performing rituals or you can drain someone's mental energy and all these other things I read about. This is not reality. This is fantasy..and should not be believed.


Feel free to lecture me. I will have no problem in reading and replying.
Thanks
- TheMystic10

God speaking to Adam after he ate from the Tree of Knowledge.
"22 And the LORD God said, "The man has now become like one of us, knowing good and evil. He must not be allowed to reach out his hand and take also from the tree of life and eat, and live forever."
- Genesis 3:22 -The Bible

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't practice Magick, I practice life. I am a person first and a Gypsy Witch second. Occult means hidden that which we uncover through many ways and means. As far as the chemical imbalance everyone has a chemical imbalance in some way, you certainly do or you would not be writing this. I didn't get into the occult because I am lonely, most don't, it is because they are tired of the dogmatic crap out there telling us we will go to hell if we wear lipstick, there is no hell, and where we go no one knows and it is my own business. I just got my computer running again, and am tired so I will leave this to our more alert brilliant members to answer. BTW the only chemical imbalance I have is for too much chocolate, I solve that by eating Hersheys!

----------


## TheMystic10

You replied. Thank you. Forget the chemical imbalance part, that's just jibberish. That's meant for people like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lnZWd4GJxI
Go to the link to see what I mean.
What do you mean there is no hell. You don't believe in hell either. Or do you. Do you believe hell is the grave? I mean if god does exist. The idea of a lake of fire is just so cruel that I could not imagine a loving god sending people, that he created in his image, there. I was always taught Hell is the grave. But back on the topic at hand.

You say you don't practice it. I see that someone posted a love spell and some others have also posted spells? People can't seriously believe those would work...

----------


## TheMystic10

> Zelda is right, there is no hell, hell is the earth we are on. There is no God sitting on a throne ready to pass redemption on you. We make our own hell and our own heaven, some choose the occult, other choose being a car salesman. The Vampire ****, go to their sister site otherkinforums.net if you want to meet Vampires and Demons and Dragons, and Lycans. You should have an awakening there.


Belasko you don't understand. I'm trying to explain that Vampires, Demons, Dragons, and Lycans? like you say. I'm trying to explain they are not real. All fantasy. Also that spells that claim to do something for you. Like for example a love spell is not real. That MagiÃÂ¢k does not work and is not real. That the people claiming to be able to do these things and who are distributing this information about spells and supernatural powers, are acting, or perhaps don't know better. Like the lady in the video who thinks she's a vampire. I'm trying to explain the only way to be able to accomplish something is not through some magical spell, but through a self-applied effort. Like if you are not happy with your looks. A spell won't change it. But you yourself can. Or if you are lonely or want a lover. A spell won't do it. But you, yourself could try to meet new people or try dating someone.

Do you understand Belasko? I'm saying you have to work for things. No magical spell will do it for you..

----------


## Belphebe

How do you know they are not real? You need to go and learn about all of this. I don't know if they are real or not but I do belong to the sister site and they are there, I am not talking about delusional otherkin, but PSI Vamps, Tantric, and werewolves or lycans, you should talk to a few before you make up your mind.

----------


## Belphebe

> Belasko you don't understand. I'm trying to explain that Vampires, Demons, Dragons, and Lycans? like you say. I'm trying to explain they are not real. All fantasy. Also that spells that claim to do something for you. Like for example a love spell is not real. That MagiÃÂ¢k does not work and is not real. That the people claiming to be able to do these things and who are distributing this information about spells and supernatural powers, are acting, or perhaps don't know better. Like the lady in the video who thinks she's a vampire. I'm trying to explain the only way to be able to accomplish something is not through some magical spell, but through a self-applied effort. Like if you are not happy with your looks. A spell won't change it. But you yourself can. Or if you are lonely or want a lover. A spell won't do it. But you, yourself could try to meet new people or try dating someone.
> 
> Do you understand Belasko? I'm saying you have to work for things. No magical spell will do it for you..


You sound like a person who tried a spell and because it didn't work you think it is not real. Magick is not just spells, it depends on the intent, no most don't believe in love spells but I have used spells and they work.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Save your breath, the guy was a spammer and seriously in need of help. I had to clean up his threads.

----------


## Tanemis

I love how he gets on these forums preaching how magick and otherkin must not be real but he quotes a bible verse at the bottom of his post... Please sir I'll have another helping of the blue pill.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I will join you Tanemis.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes, that is about it in a nutshell.

----------


## Knight

In a magical papyrus from the second century CE, the "blood of Osiris," clearly wine, is poured into a wine cup, and is given to a woman as part of an erotic spell: 'Give it, the blood of Osiris, that he gave to Isis to make her feel love in her heart for him night and day at any time, there not being time of deficiency.

 :Smile:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Osiris, Isis, and Horus, Mary, Joseph, and Jesus. Set is Judas or Herod? What came first the chicken or the egg? I am tired, I need to go to sleep. Nite.

----------


## minion5

> Osiris, Isis, and Horus, Mary, Joseph, and Jesus. Set is Judas or Herod? What came first the chicken or the egg? I am tired, I need to go to sleep. Nite.



It is true that several religions bear a surprisingly scary amount of resemblance. 

Constellation Personification, anyone?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Truered

I know what I can do with my powers and do not need to explain them to you, if you doubt magick what was the point in joining this site? the question is how can u believe a book translated from many languages to the point where my bible did not have the same words that my great gmas bible did. thats the question. ur doubts are no good here lol

----------


## angeress

This banned user sounds like a GodBotherer to me, and get this I am not in the slightest way interested in what she or he says. :Mad: 
I will claim that praying to God is like a form of SpellCraft too.

----------

> This banned user sounds like a GodBotherer to me, and get this I am not in the slightest way interested in what she or he says.
> I will claim that praying to God is like a form of SpellCraft too.


It most certainly is. The bible is full of spells and invocations. They just call it praying instead.

----------


## kid kunjer

you are a very perculiar person. i see your need to convince others of your point of view as evidence of your wavering belief and obvious self doubt.
the truth is (if there is any) that all people believe in magic. they do. and you know it to be true, when you play gamblers phalacy games with yourself privately inside the comfort of your head.
in fact, the belief is so universal that the honus of proof is in fact on you. all the evidence of the world suggests that magic exists and is real, therefore compelling evidence is needed to convince otherwise. evidence that you have not provided.
you talk of the human body and its mechanics, but what links them? what is the link between the cause and the effect? this is what i mean when i say magic, this is what you mean when you will say "i don't know".

----------


## kid kunjer

god is a foot? lol

----------


## Astral Eye

Ok, you don't believe in magick, I'm fine with that. Afterall, he who does not believe shall never achieve. You say that the only way to get something done is to do it yourself. A spell is just that, a ritualised way of employing your willnto the task at hand. I too suspect you tried a spell and because it failed, branded it all trash. So please, I have not told YOU what to think so don't tell US what to think.

PS: My friend is a vamp, and it's not a pleasant experience at first. You couldn't imagine the way it rips you apart inside.

----------


## Spencer455446

Lets not debate this. Remeber everyone is right and everyone is wrong in terms of opion if someone so chooses to not accept what we believe let them be. Also for the most part whoever would say that in this forum is just trolling becasue you have to search of magick and have heard about it and thougt about it enough to post here.

----------


## shatteredpan

You quoted the Bible. That religion teaches that a man parted an ocean with a stick, another man walked on water, and a virgin gave birth. But magick, oh no, magick couldn't possibly exist.

----------


## Light

> You quoted the Bible. That religion teaches that a man parted an ocean with a stick, another man walked on water, and a virgin gave birth. But magick, oh no, magick couldn't possibly exist.


haha, love this comment. :Smile:

----------


## MISANTHROPYpure

> Hello. I would like to know why the occult and it's lies started and why people believe in it. Thanks.
> 
> As a motivator to people that may not be happy with their lives I had some ideas to share. If you do read. Please read everything.
> This is also targeted to those seeking witchcraft as a way to get what they want. Also to people who believe in vampires or that they are a vampire witch etc etc. But I think most people may just be curious about witchcraft and the sort. And the answer is no.
> 
> My own belief is that some people are born with a chemical imbalance of Monoamine and Dopamine in the brain and look for anything that can make them feel like they are different than others because they are really just depressed, lonely, or want more attention in their life.
> 
> Or the biggest factor which can affect anyone...The feeling that the mind is a far more powerful tool than people realize? Is that right? After all...The mind does control everything. For example...You do not see with your eyes. But with your mind... Stuff like that? If you had a Dopamine or Monoamine imbalance you might say something like this. Yes this is true. But just by thinking or believing something can not make it really happen. Sure there are functions that meditation can activate in the mind but these functions do not affect anyone but yourself.
> 
> ...


What a dick.

----------


## Light

Lets just say , he is a bit ignorant. 
As far as brain chemicals etc.. (levels), nothing has been proven scientifically. 
This is why psychotropic drugs are now debated about in the medical community, and going by the the 'vast' knowledge it seems, about what magick is all about and quoting the bible, he might need to take a good look in the mirror himself.  :Rolleyes:  
But then again he is Christian, not many of them like to.

----------


## Anonymous12345

Well my professor told me that the bible did confirm the existence of reincarnation and that she would get in trouble if she were to openly talk about it until the pope decided nope reincarnation and any thing to do with spiritual energy doesn't exist and so that was that.. Since when did the pope become god anyway?

----------


## Ula

Prayer is not different than a spell, communion and baptism, ritual. Offerings are made to Christ in the form of money. Candles are lit for others so god might hear. Incense is burned to please god. Every looked at a Catholic alter? Candles, cup, bowl, book, cross instead of a pentacle. Dream interpretation, astrology, divination are all in through the bible. 

Many faiths, including Judeo-Christian stories have similarities. It's sad that most Christians mock those who don't think the way they do.

----------


## Iza

Don't forget Beef Jerky.

----------

